# 7041263 quadrajet



## sethjof (May 26, 2016)

Hello, I'm not a Pontiac guy, but I ran across a 7041263 quadrajet in my stepfather's barn. All parts move freely and there is very little corrosion. What's a fair price for this carb?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Looking at the Qjet, on the drivers side of the float bowl, does it have the cast Rochestor Quadrajet logo? or does it have the Made by Carter logo? If have ability to share a few pics, am interested, have a '71 that could use it.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

As I understand it, this late of a carburetor should not have the Carter logo. Supposedly, they were only contracted to build them for the first couple of years while the Rochestor plant caught up with production demand.


----------



## sethjof (May 26, 2016)

It does say Rochester


----------



## sethjof (May 26, 2016)

Additional pics


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

According to the _Pontiac Musclecar Performance 1955-1979_ book, the carb number shows it to be a one year only for the 1971 Firebird, Espirit, Formula, Trans-Am, Grand Prix, GTO, GT-37, T-37, or Lemans carb for the 300 HP 400 CI engines having block codes WT (3-speed manual) or WK (4-speed manual). The automatic carb number is 7041264.

However, the Q-jet rebuild book by Cliff Ruggles states the 7041263 carb is a one year application on the 400CI and 455CI manual transmissions and does not have the outer velocity ring typically found on the discharge nozzle which is easily seen in the center of the primary bores of the main body. The center booster was completely redesigned to extend almost 1 inch further down in the venturi area. This makes these one year only carburetors rare and highly desirable. You can read more here - Cliffs High Performance Quadrajets :: Qjet Carburetor Rebuilding, Bushing Kits and Parts

IF your carb does not have the ring around the booster, it can fetch a much better price than other year Pontiac Q-jets, excluding the rare HO or Ram Air carbs.. You need to look. I found two carbs that were listed on Ebay as 7041263. One recently sold on Ebay as an NOS carb having been modified by Cliff Ruggles for $675.00 and another NOS with minor corrosion, missing a few pieces, but not stuck sold for $599.00.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. To the guy that needs that carb for a correct restoration, it is easily worth a minimum of $500 as a rebuildable core. A guy on the Performance Years forum paid $5000 dollars for a '70 Manual trans carb for his Judge....and it was a rough core. But, it was the only part missing from his $70-$100k car, so to him, the price was worth it. Crazy stuff, but it's our new reality. I would ebay it with a reserve of $500. It'll probably go higher.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Every year Pontiac Qjet is a "one year" Qjet, exc the 8273 which rolled over in usage from '68 to '69. Of all the std transmission base 400 engine "263" Qjets, nice original '67 model cores have sold for the most as nice cores fir the last 25 years. After that model, there is a considerable price drop, for nice clean rebuildable '68-72 year usage "263" core Qjets. None of these bring anywhere near the prices of the highly sought after original usage RAM AiR Qjets, or 455HO or 455 SD carbs...bringing thousands of dollars. 

Am in the market for a 7041263, working on a '71, ready to pay market price in the low 3's if the above Qjet is not a water dog, & metering wells have not been leaking and experienced a backfire/melted the bottom plug areas in the floatbowl. Have one of those. Am fully prepared to have to have throttle shaft bushings replaced, special helicoil installed in the fuel inlet, and have the carb redichromated, then rebuild. That's typical, and where the expense adds up... & total expenditure gets over $500.


----------



## sethjof (May 26, 2016)

I inherited this carb from my stepfather who was a Mopar mechanic. Back in the 70s he used to install aftermarket carbs, distributors and headers for street racers. As partial payment, he would keep the factory parts. There's a very good chance that this carb was only installed on one car. It's on ebay now and the auction ends tonight.


----------

